# Horse Trade Photos...Please let me know what you think



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not good at critquing, but i did notice that her coat looks long. Do you know if those are recent photos?

She seems like a good horse, maybe a little itty bit ribby in the last photo.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I am a tad dissapointed at the pictures. I was hoping for some recent slick photos of her. I am _assumeing_ from the trees and the grass plus the way the folks are dressed that it is sometime in early spring. I'm also guessing that she is ribby looking from the winter weight loss that so many go thru. I know the pictures are hard to critique so I thank you for trying. I want to have plenty of opinions before I go into this head first.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I was going to say the same about the coat and her being kind of ribby. I would assume it was spring as well. I think that going out and seeing her in person would be a good judgment call, and maybe taking some pictures of your own. Tell them that they are for your husband, then you can post them on here! lol

Over all I thought she looked alright, of course Im new to Critiquing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not impressed with her... Sorry...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Kitten...Don't be sorry...What do you not like about her?! I am in no way offended by the not so pretty comments. That's why I put her up here. I want to know what you don't like at this point she isn't my horse...lol...Its ok if you think she's ugly... :lol: I want the help and comments so I don't end up making a decision I will regret.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... May be it's just comparing your boy, who looks so nice and well taking care of, to her.  I can't tell much about the confo from pics, but It's something about her coat, and just overall look. May be she's wormy or something. Just when you said "trading" your boy looks much more valuable horse than her. 

On positive side I'm sure she'd look great if you take care of her and clean and brush her. :wink:


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I am a tad dissapointed at the pictures. I was hoping for some recent slick photos of her. I am _assumeing_ from the trees and the grass plus the way the folks are dressed that it is sometime in early spring. I'm also guessing that she is ribby looking from the winter weight loss that so many go thru. I know the pictures are hard to critique so I thank you for trying. I want to have plenty of opinions before I go into this head first.


Winter is not an excuse for a horse to be thin. She looks pretty downhill from these pics, which isn't a big deal if you're just trail riding or something. If you're just casual riding I'd say she's fine. She has a really cute face.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

alot of people have different opinions on how much a horse needs to eat and what not. She sounds like she's safe and sound. That's important. I can see some ribs in that pic and my question would be... did they feed her what they needed to for the winter or is she a hard keeper? 

You'll have to see if her teeth have been floated and at that age you'll want to put her on some type of Equine Senior which is really expensive (I'm paying $16 per bag). I go through 2 bags a week, but I'm feeding 2 with it so... approx 50lbs a week? If they havent had her on an equine feed that may make a huge difference. How far away are they? Can you try her out?

I really don't think it's a bad trade, but it's always scary. I think if she's healthy and safe, then that's big. A safe horse is worth lots. She looks very cute.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with the majority about the coat. What it shows to me is a lack of health or care. I have seen older horses and in the spring and winter that look a ton better than her. That coat reminds me of a horse not properly fed or exercised.

Twister looks like the better horse and I think _they_ would be getting the better deal....not you.,


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

One more tiny thought... sometimes geldings can be real jerks when you give them a mare...How will Dumas behave do you think>????


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!! I really appreciate your input...I really really do!!!

ok...The current owners have her on a 14% pellet. No senior feed.

Her teeth were floated in 0ctober '07 *says the owner*

When I asked if she was a hard keeper, they replied no, she puts on a heavy winter coat. *not what I was really asking*

I don't think they have been taking the best care of her over the winter. If I had to guess they throw a bale of hay out and feed...BUT...that's what I do with my guys and they look much better. My geldings didn't look real hot when we got them, they were ribby too. I know I can get her looking better (hubby works at a feed mill!!!! 8) ) BUT I am concerned that they didn't provide current pictures and that she looks so rough.

Dumas and a mare...I'm not sure how he will act. We have come a long way with him....His previous owner had/have a witch of a mare and she ran the show...Dumas was submissive to her and she bit and ran and chewed tails/manes......I really don't know how he would act. It also concerns me. 

After I put up the picture of Twister with her mare.........Umm....My horse is better!!! hehee...

I wonder if I would't be better off to spend the 300-600 dollars and send Twister off to a trainer.... :? 

I agree that winter is NO excuse to let your horse go to crap.... That picture of Twister was from early spring....we actually had our horses putting ON weight thru winter. We got them in Oct. and they were ribby...That picture was taken in April.

Oh... I forgot to add that she is 4 hours away...I haven't seen her or ridden her. I am only going by what the owners are saying in e-mails.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well.. If Twister is really nice horse in your taste and you have a good(!!) trainer around, you may consider that. I know the guy in my area did wonder with problem horses (helped me too, but it was just one session, I can't send my horse to the trainer due some issues). 

Just curious (I bet you mentioned that in previous posts), what kind of problems Twister has? Too fast? Buck? Rear?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Twister's bad - Too fast, too independent thinking * I want to go left, he'd rather go right, battle begins, head tossing, possible bucking, running thru the bit, bucking at canter for sure at gallop. We have never rode him out and NOT had him buck at faster paces. Buddy sour.

He hasn't been ridden in a while by someone that really knows what they are dong. He really needs a refresher.

Twister's good- He is a thinker. Level headed, willingly accepts new ideas and concepts. Will pull logs and brush. Doesn't mind ropes, saddle bags, weird positions/bad riders. Will go all nite in the arena plodding along letting kids and adults ride him in circles. He is traffic safe as in he doesn't spook at cars, trucks,trailers, atv's. He is gentle and LOVES the kids, won't hurt them on the ground. He doesn't spook for long...its yet to be an all out panic. will ride out in an ill fitting saddle...found that one out after the saddle that came with him ended up leaving horrendous bad sweat marks..... :roll: 

SHoot...the more good I write about him the more I think he can become a great horse......He is only 7 and hasn't been ridden for a good 2 years by a serious rider. ARGH...this is hard. I think that Twister would be a great horse if I could just get him toned down. He is ready to go go go...and I'm more of a whoa, whoa, whoa...lets walk a while. He is great in the arena, did great with my hubby's buddy riding him on the land (3-5 mile ride), His ground manners are increasing daily, He bathes, loads, ties, stands for farrier, worms, loves on you, lets you easily pick up his feet, ......I just wish he was more....well,...broke! I need those miles on him...... :?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Twister's bad - Too fast, too independent thinking * I want to go left, he'd rather go right, battle begins, head tossing, possible bucking, running thru the bit, bucking at canter for sure at gallop. We have never rode him out and NOT had him buck at faster paces. Buddy sour.
> 
> He hasn't been ridden in a while by someone that really knows what they are dong. He really needs a refresher.
> 
> ...


id say send him to a trainer. hes still young. pass on that horse and send him to the trainers. the pally is still 18 and even though thats not old Twister is only 7...and he has alot of years to go and left for improvement. that mare is already a senior. if it was me and i had the money id rather send him to the trainers because if you did the trade the other people would definitely be getting the better deal.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm leaning that way too ginger....... :? 

Now I just need to find some cash and a trainer. :lol: Even if I had to wait till next spring, I'm thinking I may be able to come out ahead on this if I keep Twister. 

Have I mentioned how much I appreciate all this input!!!!!!!!!!
You guys rock so hard!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: 8) 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

You can also consider to lease him for free for couple month on YOUR property so you can supervise. And of course giving all those pluses/minuses to a leasee. At least it'll place him back to work.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

and if you do end up sending him to the trainers and things still dont work out youd probably be able to get more for him....hope it all works out!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I'd have him trained up and sell him to buy what you really want.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We have had "buddies" come out and ride him. IT WAS A MESS!!!

Twister acted like he had never been ridden before. :x I'm thinking it was a combo of an ill fitting saddle and a tom thumb bit. :roll: 

My daughter took a flying fall off of him. Thankfully she wasn't hurt seriously. We changed saddles and rode him in a loose ring snaffle and he was mr. good horse.......but, my daughter is scared to ride him out now....I wonder if I could find a trainer that would ride the crap outta him for a week or so then let us have him back and go from there.....I'm almost positive that he just needs reminded of his job. He is a ok according to the vet. *sigh* I have loved Twister since the first time I rode him (in an arena) and now that we don't have access to an arena (storm tore up the local arena) I'm not comfortable riding him in the open. IF he should get excited/ spooked I fear he will take off and when he runs that's when the bucking starts...He was named Twister because of the way he bucks...its always full tilt...no crowhops here!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dumas, please please don't take offence to my next comment, please.. but that mare's living accomodations are not the best... at all. Her paddock was made of falling wire, and she was tied to a tree with some rope - she could EASILY wrap a leg, and spook and get hurt. She is NOT in good shape - 18 is not old, and winter is not an excuse.... do you want Twister to go into her situation? 
She looks like a sweetheart, but my heart bleeds for her, I could just imagine what she'd look like if she was taken care of properly. 

I'd day no, just for that simple fact.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i didnt really like the mare. the gelding seems like a better horse. he is still young and you can fix him. the mare is older and i think she is funny looking


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

It seems like maybe you have made up your mind, but here's my two cents.  

Even though Twister is young and has great qualities the bottom line is (from what I understand in your posts) he's too much horse for you. If you prefer an older horse that you can feel comfortable on then I think that's the route you should go. Do I think this palomino is the right choice? I don't know, but I wanted to share with you how I came about Stella.

When I first came across her year ago, the photo in the ad was taken during the winter and she looked filled out in her winter coat. I requested a current photo and all they sent me was a head shot. When I went to see her in person I was appalled at how thin she was. Her hooves were also way past due for a trim and she was in this tiny dirt lot that wasn't large enough for one horse let alone the four that were kept in it. I had basically decided right then and there that I just plain wanted to get her away from those people even though I knew I was taking a huge risk. I got lucky, though, as it turned out she just needed some TLC. She has been so wonderful to work with. She's gentle, smart and so willing to please.

Now, I'm not saying I think you should do the trade, but at least go see the horse in person. You'll be able to put your hands on her, evaluate her surroundings and get a feel for what kind of people these are and if you'd feel comfortable with Twister in their care. Sorry for the book...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OH SNAP!!!! :twisted: HOW COULD i HAVE MISSED THAT!!!! 

Thank You a million times over Allie!!!!!!!!!!!

I was so caught up in what I could do for the mare that I didn't think about where Twister would be going......    Thanks for the slap back to reality! That's a deal breaker.* period.*

Duh, How could I not have thought about where HE was going.....*sigh* 

He's gonna end up just like her!!!!!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I have an open training spot for Twister...but I'm in Texas.... :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

3neighs said:


> It seems like maybe you have made up your mind, but here's my two cents.
> 
> Even though Twister is young and has great qualities the bottom line is (from what I understand in your posts) he's too much horse for you. If you prefer an older horse that you can feel comfortable on then I think that's the route you should go. Do I think this palomino is the right choice? I don't know, but I wanted to share with you how I came about Stella.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna pass. I'm sure she is a great girl. But, I don't have the money to buy her out right. I thought it sounded like a good trade but I can't put Twister in their care. If I had the money, I'd snap her up in a heartbeat!!! I know I could do some good for the old gal.

II'm not sure who found who...you or stella...but I'm glad it had a happy ending and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

palogal said:


> I have an open training spot for Twister...but I'm in Texas.... :wink:


If I had a trailer and you would work for cookies.... :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to offically (break the rules and post a zillion times in a row :wink: )

I really want to thank all of you for taking the time to read and care enough to respond!!!!

This has been most stressful and I want to just say how much I love you all for being there for me and helping me through this decision.....  

*Thank You!!!!!*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> OH SNAP!!!! :twisted: HOW COULD i HAVE MISSED THAT!!!!
> 
> Thank You a million times over Allie!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Unforunately, you're welcome. Poor mare


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you have made a wise choice in keeping Twister and sending him to a trainer. Maybe you could go along for some confidence building lessons with him? I think you would have spent the same amount getting that mare back in shape as you would have in getting Twister trained. 
Plus its just a personal opinion but I think in a small herd of 2 or 3 the boys play nicer with the boys and girls play nicer with the girls. Less injuries and not as much buddy souring that way.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks VIda. That was a concern too. I think you are spot on correct that I need to go with the horse! :wink: 

*sigh* I wish that mare could come over and stay a while  She needs some beans!

I feel like a weight has just been lifted off my chest.......aaahhh....GOSH its easy to get twisted and off track with horses. Maybe I should create a goal board and keep myself on track! I feel like a gnat and can't decide where to land sometimes. There are so many horses on the market right now that when you have issues its easy to think...hey, I'll just get a different one.

I'm gonna stick to my boys and give myself some time. No more horse classifieds for me for a while.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sometimes you just need to talk things out and look at options that someone with no bias on either side has to say...then decisions come easier.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I was at my wits end with Blue I sent him to a trainer. I did it myself with Pistol, couldnt see why I couldnt fix Blue. Sometimes you just have to get help. I didn't like Blue, I thought he was an obnoxious jerk. He spent time at boot camp and came back the most loving docile "pony" in the world... I love him....

I think you might just be happy w/ twister after boot camp and if your not... sell him... SELL HIM... teehee...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Sometimes you just need to talk things out and look at options that someone with no bias on either side has to say...then decisions come easier.


Yep Yep!!! I just started spilling out my brains and found the answer I was looking for!!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Honestly I think the other people would be getting the better part of the deal..


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok i might have a idea!!!, dumas how far are you from mississippi?, (just thinking right now but...here's a thought!!!FIRST OFF DO NOT TRADE YOUR GOOD LOOKING BOY FOR THAT POOR NEGLECTED MARE ...YESS SHE IS TIED TO A TREE!!! she is way to thin and some thing bothers me about her feet and judging from other pic's i've seen (in your other post) i really don't like her (poor mare).... some one offerd training time in texas?....if i could convince my husband this might work...my father is getting remarried in Mississippi in december....we are driving from kansas to miss.....if you are any where remotley around are drving route i'd would gladly bring my horse trailer to your farm (yours to borrow for the the week we're in miss, to get twister to tx) and would pick it up on the way home....that would give you a start!!! ...lol you'd just have to figure out how to get the horse back


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

been twisting around bed...hhmmm some thing botherd me way to much about the mare's keeping!! so got out of bed and am on here once again!! first off thnx god your come to your senses....but back to the mare.....to me she looks like there cheep way of controling bind weed hense tying her out like that.....i saw in your other post in a diffrent section pic's of the mare and her ridder?...judging by those pic's do you really think there advid horse people?. ..more ridder then horse (the mare is way to thin) i wish i could say after 3 kids (2 in under 2 years) that i have the body of a supper model......i'm more like rose ann bar and working on getting my body back....BUT ...i have avoided ridding abby because of my wieght issues that i have with my self.....if she is a trusted mare why is she tied like that?...my mare is 4 and is trusted to be turned out with out being tied to grazz around the farm freely....why did they send winter pic's just resentley? are they avoiding some thing?.....like more ribs????.....her coat is very dull and unkept, and judging buy the photo is just left out there tied a lot, she looks really stiff on the front too which indecates that at some point of her life she has either founder or had laminitis, which once again judging by the pic's that they don't have any concern for that....with the hevy coat and the girl wearing a light shell it's spring....hhhmmm just look at that grass it's grassing.....as for your horse...don't feel out of pocket for sending him to a trainer.....ok i'm off to bed now i hope....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

.... the more I think about it....

I keep thinking, you would take this mare home, and love her and feed her and care for her, and she honostly would probably be great, she looks kind. BUT, then I thought... those people would have Twister! they would have HIM in that fence and have HIM tied to that tree and HE'D be the skinny one next year! 

YIKES... the mare would be happy... Twist would be sad.... *Sniff*


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Through gritted teeth and admitting defeat....I sent mine to a trainer for a month. She put SSSSOOOOO many miles an him. He went from a head throwing fool to a well disciplined gentle fun -to-ride horse. HE is the horse I always knew he could be!! Please just send Twister to a trainer. I only spent $400 for a month of training. I'd pay twice that if I knew what I know now!

Good luck! I don't want to see you get rid of your boys!! How's Umas doing? I haven't been on here in a while!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I swear you are the BEST group of Gals on the planet!!!!!!!!!  

KT, You are amazing! Thank you for caring, Thank you for losing sleep, Thank you for the offer to take time out of your life to help me! You, my dear, are an angel!!! Thank You so so much.

I have access to a trailer and I'm working on a local trainer. Turns out that a co-worker of my hubby's trains horses with his dad. I was oh-so-happy to find that out! I just need to do some research into him and see if he would be willing to give us a hand.

I spoke with my hubby last night and I believe we decided that we will just set aside some money to send Twister to a trainer. I will keep you all posted as to when and who we decide to send him to.

FP, that was exactly why I decided that I didn't want to trade.

Ahearn, I've missed you on here! :wink: Dumas is doing really well! I wouldn't even concider him headshy any more. He is always standing at the gate as soon as he hears the back door open and nickering at us. He is even offering us his nose to pat now!  
What a difference 10 months have made...I thought we would never get here with him.


----------

